# Smoked Venison Summer Sausage Storage Times



## golson

I tried to do some specific search on smoked venison storage time but did not get too far....I have some smoked venison in 20" links vaccum packed and stored in fridge. What is the safe storage time in the fridge and in the freezer if I choose to move them there. Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl

Does it have a cure in it?


----------



## golson

Yes I do have cure in it.


----------



## coffee_junkie

The sausage kits that I use say it is safe to store in the fridge for 2 weeks, and up to one year in the freezer. I would say if it is vacuum sealed you would be safe for longer in the freezer, as long as it doesn't get freezer burnt you will be fine. Sooner or later it will start to loose its flavor in there. But if it is good then it shouldn't last too long in the freezer right! My smoked and cured meats usually last about a year in the freezer before we eat them all. By then it is time to shoot some more animals and make some more sausage anyways.


----------



## fpnmf

Vac packed SS here goes into the freezer.

Most mixes reccomend no more than a  week for cooked SS in the fridge.

It only takes a day to thaw..

The frozen stuff doesn't last long here... but no more than a year is what I have read.

  Craig


----------



## golson

Well time to throw it away. I had it in the fridge for a few months. I was told that you don't want to put smoked summer sausage in the freezer. But lesson learned....Good thing I asked before I took a bite...........


----------



## smokeamotive

Vacuum packed SS should last at least a year in the freezer. Though with other foods I have found that Vacuum packing extends this time by 4 to 5 times. But around here the SS doesn't last that long to find out the max freezer time.


----------



## smokeamotive

golson said:


> Well time to throw it away. I had it in the fridge for a few months. I was told that you don't want to put smoked summer sausage in the freezer. But lesson learned....Good thing I asked before I took a bite...........


How much did you have in the fridge/ And was it Vacuum packed? If so you might go ahead and sample it before tossing it. If it doesn't have an off odor or mold it could be ok. I age my SS in the fridge for 2-3 weeks before packing for the freezer and never had a problem with it spoiling.


----------



## fpnmf

golson said:


> Well time to throw it away. I had it in the fridge for a few months. I was told that you don't want to put smoked summer sausage in the freezer. But lesson learned....Good thing I asked before I took a bite...........


I had some that was in the fridge for about two months..It got kinda gnarly..the neighborhood dogs found it quite tasty!!

  Craig


----------

